# Friends of the animals on facebook!



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All!

I am just about to get the facebook page updated and running for Friends of the animals charity!

Friends of the Animals rescue, rehome and arrange veterinary treatment for animals in need. We can also arrange spays and neuters at a subsidised rate in certain areas and we also support over 450 animals at a Sanctuary in the Midlands.

I would be great if those of you on facebook, could take a second to 'like' and 'share' our page so we can get as much awareness and as wide an audience as possible and keep you all updated on our news!

Thank you

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Frie...s-Reg-Charity-1000249/228493770559952?fref=ts


----------



## Faye.78 (Jan 23, 2011)

Me again!!

If you live in the Birmingham area, Friends of the Animals can arrange a subsidised rate for spays and neuters for cats dogs and small animals.

We are also always looking for additional foster homes and volunteers so that we can continue to help animals in need.

Please see our items for sale on ebay and our amazon wish list. 100% goes towards the animals in our care.

We are always in need of food supplies for the animals in our care. Often, many of the animals that are in our foster homes have never seen or played with toys before, so we are always grateful for any donation of toys and treats. Please, if you have a minute to take a look, every donation really does make such a huge difference.

Thank you

Hand knitted cat/dog/pet blanket - Friends of the Animals reg. charity 1000249 | eBay

Amazon.co.uk: friends of the animals: friends of the animals wish list


----------



## jojoreggae (Jan 20, 2013)

Is it the South Wales one? if so I have shared you on my facebook xxx


----------



## jojoreggae (Jan 20, 2013)

I clicked on the Midlands one as well


----------

